# Most scared of



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Which team are you most scared off these playoffs, can be East or West...Just whichever team your worried about having to face


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

The Nuggets are pretty scaring IMO . They are a new teams since G.karl took the team over . Carmelo has changed alot as well . They really play like a team now and they will be tough to defeat in play-off . Now the Spurs are not in a situation where they should fear any team . Respect them ok , but they still have what it takes to pull away the win from Denver if they play up to their potential.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

If Shaq is on and the Heat are making a concerted effort to get the ball into him, he is unstoppable...we play him better than almost any team in the league, but the best way that we have found to stop him is to let his own team stop him...

On top of that, Dwayne Wade may be the second quickest player in the league, behind our very own Frenchman, and he is a tough competitor. They have a supporting cast that can be shut down, but with Shaq, it is easier for them to get going.

I think we can beat them, but I also think they have the best chance to beat us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

"Scared" of in order:


1. Miami - Shaq and Wade pose serious matchup problems for us.
2. Phoenix - Again, matchup problems.
3. Dallas - Amazing depth, but I think we match up well with them.
4. Detroit - They matchup very well against us, but I'm not sure they will get past Miami
5. Denver - If they weren't so hot, I'd have them at the bottom probably
6. Houston - I'm still not sold on their supporting cast
7. Sacramento - I'm not the least bit scared of Sacramento.




The truth though, however is that I'm more scared of our inconsistency than any team. I think if we get on the right page and consistently play high cailber ball like we did through February, we'll win it all. It's just that between injuries and new guys in the rotation, there's been way too much inconsistency.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> 2. Phoenix - Again, matchup problems.


I like your list, but I don't think you should be that scared of Phoenix. You play good enough defense to stifle their fast pace, as evidenced by that first game both of you teams played.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> I like your list, but I don't think you should be that scared of Phoenix. You play good enough defense to stifle their fast pace, as evidenced by that first game both of you teams played.





Well, I probably have let Phoenix's fantastic record influence my list too much, as we have looked pretty good against Phoenix in three games so far.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

In order:

1. Miami Heat
Shaq is Shaq. He is still the most dominant player in the game right now, and no one person can guard him. If he gets on his game, there is no stopping him. Also Flash is a helluva complimentary player, and when motivated, this can play with the best of them.

2. Houston Rockets
They have played us very well in the meetings we had against them, and they have a lot of firepower, in Tracy McGrady and Yao. I believe that Tracy will raise his level of play come Playoff time, and will be unstoppable at the end of games. If their supporting cast can do their job, then this should be a team to reckon with.

3. Detroit Pistons
Defending champs, and again great defense. Their game plan is simple, but they are still a tough team to beat. They create match-up problems for us w/Billups(he is too strong in the post for TP), and just have a well rounded team that matches up well with us. 

4. Phoenix Suns
Could end up with the best record, but they are inexperienced in the playoffs, and don't have the style to win a championship. Also we handled them in 3 games this year, and almost beat them w/o Duncan. I think they are a good team, but nothing we can't handle.

5. Dallas Mavericks
If we get to playing an up and down type of game, Dallas can take us. I'm not too worried in a 7-game series, but they gave us a run for their money a few years ago without Dirk, and they are as good or better now. They have an abundant of talented players able to score, and have really stepped it up defensively this year.

Notables: Denver, Memphis


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good list Texan. But I think you have Houston a little to high. Maybe they should be fourth. Houston just has some sort of lapse when they play in San Antonio. You blew them out twice there this year and it took a miraculous comeback by tmac just to get one victory in Houston earlier in the season. I think you guys could handle them in 5.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dallas and Miami...it's a tough choice. I'm going to wait to see if we get H/C over Miami first. If we don't then It's going to be very tough to beat them, but if we do I'm confident we'll win. Comparing thier records, 33-6 at Home 23-16 and Away, I'll feel much better facing them if we have H/C.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

heat just if they have hca if not then just the pistons there hot right now, thats about it and we will prob play dallas in the 2nd round and houston in the 3rd


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Denver.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nephets said:


> Denver.


not to be mean, but comon denver they just got creamed by an oppent that is on a diffrent level then them and we are on a diffrent level then them. we should be afraid of no one but be cautious of the defending champs and a place in pheniox, and the heat. other then that we will be the team to beat with our quiet confidence and our team chemistry wich will be there in the postseason we can make a huge run. not saying that we will win it for sure knowing that we will have a hard time this yr b/c of all the good teams but we have the best chance outofall the teams... we are the team to beat


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

For my part , when I said that denver was frightening , it did not mean that it was the team that I feared the most in the whole list . It meant that for a first play-round series , they would be a tough game . Because they have been pretty bad for the most of the season , and all of a sudden they start playing well . I prefer the Spurs to meet a so-so team in the first round , not a team which has been revitalized and which start playing its best bball of the year . 
As for most dangerous team in the whole list , my opinion does not differ from the majority .. I would name Detroit , Miami and Phoenix. (I'm still pretty high on the pistons).


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

The others teams must fear us, not the opposite.

That said, I´m not scared about playing any other franchise, if a team wants to be the champion, they can´t choose adversaries.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I picked Detroit. I think Miami comes close second.
Pistons have a great starting five, the best sixth man in the league if you ask me and I don't think we matchup well against them. Their frontcourt is scary, Billups will give TP a hard time for sure, and who's gonna stop Tayshaun?
I guess Bruce will guard Rip so Manu will guard Prince so he'd probably find a way to shoot over him play after play.

Miami I'm not that scared coz they are some poor man's 02 Lakers.
They haven't got great role players, their bench is filled with scrubs and they are not familiar with the playoffs as a team. Ok Shaq is still dominant but he was better back a few years ago. If we could beat the Lakers in 03 we can beat Miami if you ask me.

Now in the West nodody really scares me. Dallas, Houston, Phoenix and Denver can give us some problems but I'm sure the Spurs would take each of those series in 5 or 6.

Now I'm scared of injuries...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> not to be mean, but comon denver they just got creamed by an oppent that is on a diffrent level then them and we are on a diffrent level then them. we should be afraid of no one but be cautious of the defending champs and a place in pheniox, and the heat. other then that we will be the team to beat with our quiet confidence and our team chemistry wich will be there in the postseason we can make a huge run. not saying that we will win it for sure knowing that we will have a hard time this yr b/c of all the good teams but we have the best chance outofall the teams... we are the team to beat


everyone has thier own opinion. As for Denver, they were the under dog in that game. I believe they were missing a few key players and they were playing in thier second back-to-back game. We should definitely be scared of Denver, more so than Phoenix. I highly doubt we will be playing Phoenix, they'll have to go through Dallas to get to us, and I'm with Sean Elliot on this one. Dallas will beat Phoenix in that series.

And since we have H/C over the Heat now I'm giving my vote to Dallas.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> everyone has thier own opinion. As for Denver, they were the under dog in that game. I believe they were missing a few key players and they were playing in thier second back-to-back game. We should definitely be scared of Denver, more so than Phoenix. I highly doubt we will be playing Phoenix, they'll have to go through Dallas to get to us, and I'm with Sean Elliot on this one. Dallas will beat Phoenix in that series.
> 
> And since we have H/C over the Heat now I'm giving my vote to Dallas.


something tells me that rockets wont go down easy if they do at all in the 1st round. im thinking that we realy dont have a set oppenent in the first, it could be easily kings or nuggz. im hoping its the nugz so kings will get beat by seattle and we will play seatle in the second. if there is an upset with seattle we will have to face rox or mavs in the second wich im confident we can beat just want phnx to get knocked off in the 2nd and would save the best to teams in the west for last.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> something tells me that rockets wont go down easy if they do at all in the 1st round. im thinking that we realy dont have a set oppenent in the first, it could be easily kings or nuggz. im hoping its the nugz so kings will get beat by seattle and we will play seatle in the second. if there is an upset with seattle we will have to face rox or mavs in the second wich im confident we can beat just want phnx to get knocked off in the 2nd and would save the best to teams in the west for last.


wow...that had absolutely nothing to do with what I said...anyways, I really wanted to play houston in the first round. There's no way in hell I'd want to play a team as hot as denver is rite now in the first round. If they some how got to the second round they'd probably be cooled off a bit and I wouldn't mind playing them that much, but not in the first round. And Phoenix will get knocked out in the second round. They don't stand a chance against the Mavericks. Mark these words :yes:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> wow...that had absolutely nothing to do with what I said...anyways, I really wanted to play houston in the first round. There's no way in hell I'd want to play a team as hot as denver is rite now in the first round. If they some how got to the second round they'd probably be cooled off a bit and I wouldn't mind playing them that much, but not in the first round. And Phoenix will get knocked out in the second round. They don't stand a chance against the Mavericks. Mark these words :yes:


some times my dump computer does it by its self sry :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> wow...that had absolutely nothing to do with what I said...anyways, I really wanted to play houston in the first round. There's no way in hell I'd want to play a team as hot as denver is rite now in the first round. If they some how got to the second round they'd probably be cooled off a bit and I wouldn't mind playing them that much, but not in the first round. And Phoenix will get knocked out in the second round. They don't stand a chance against the Mavericks. Mark these words :yes:



I want Denver in the first round. Sure, they are a good team, but not as good as everyone is hyping them up to be. With TD back, we can take Denver in a 7-game series more easily than we could Houston. Houston is playing really well right now as well, and Yao/McGrady scares me more come playoff time than Melo and KMart. 

The team I am most scared of now is Detroit. They are solid all around. Billups has been playing well, as have Prince and Rip. They will be tough if we meet them in the Finals.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan your right on target. denver seattle and even phnx are good opents we should be concernd about but we will have confidence and beat them. the team we will be a little bit more worried about is pistons, they proved they could win on the road and are hot right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> texan your right on target. denver seattle and even phnx are good opents we should be concernd about but we will have confidence and beat them. the team we will be a little bit more worried about is pistons, *they proved they could win on the road and are hot right now.*


So...that's enough reason to be afraid of the pistons but not enough to be afraid of denver?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes! pistons have way more experince, they beat the lakers at the court, they play a tromendious deffense and are hotter then the nuggets plus there team is built for the playoffs, the nuggz have been yet to see


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star, the proper answer to the question is R-Star.

The San Antonio Spurs, as well as every other team in the NBA fears R-Star, as should every person who reads this.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

2 Thoughts:

1. The Suns really are not getting much credit here...I personally did not vote for them, but they are a _very_ good basketball team and will be a handful for the Spurs (or whomever) when they play them...I think the Spurs are a better team, but I think we may be taking them a little lightly.

2. I think this may have been mentioned allready on this thread, but all this discussion reminds me of something that makes me want to change my vote. I would now like to vote for *Other: Spurs* because we can talk all that we want about these other teams, but if we bring it, there is not a team in the league that will beat us in a 7 game series.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guth said:


> 2 Thoughts:
> 
> 1. The Suns really are not getting much credit here...I personally did not vote for them, but they are a _very_ good basketball team and will be a handful for the Spurs (or whomever) when they play them...I think the Spurs are a better team, but I think we may be taking them a little lightly.
> 
> 2. I think this may have been mentioned allready on this thread, but all this discussion reminds me of something that makes me want to change my vote. I would now like to vote for *Other: Spurs* because we can talk all that we want about these other teams, but if we bring it, there is not a team in the league that will beat us in a 7 game series.


wow very well put on both comments


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> So...that's enough reason to be afraid of the pistons but not enough to be afraid of denver?


No, we should be way more afraid of the Pistons simply because they are a better, more well-rounded and more experienced team. Both have been playing excellent ball of late, but regular season really has little bearing on what happens in the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> No, we should be way more afraid of the Pistons simply because they are a better, more well-rounded and more experienced team. Both have been playing excellent ball of late, but regular season really has little bearing on what happens in the playoffs.


I didn't say we shouldn't be more scared of the pistons. I was just saying that if we should be afraid of Detroit because they have been hot then why not be afraid of Denver when they've been twice as hot?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I didn't say we shouldn't be more scared of the pistons. I was just saying that if we should be afraid of Detroit because they have been hot then why not be afraid of Denver when they've been twice as hot?



I'm not arguing with that. I think we should be cautious of the Nuggz, but they have no chance against us if TD is back at full health, even if we are missing DB and Rasho for the 1st Round.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I'm not arguing with that. I think we should be cautious of the Nuggz, but they have no chance against us if TD is back at full health, even if we are missing DB and Rasho for the 1st Round.


I agree with that (I voted for Dallas just so you know). I was just defending someone when TheRoc5 was saying it was stupid to be afraid of Denver...I think it was Nephets.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> R-Star, the proper answer to the question is R-Star.
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs, as well as every other team in the NBA fears R-Star, as should every person who reads this.





The Spurs are known for limiting the production of Pirate Taunters. There just isn't a good history of sucess for guys like you R-Star against the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Guth said:


> 2 Thoughts:
> 2. I think this may have been mentioned allready on this thread, but all this discussion reminds me of something that makes me want to change my vote. I would now like to vote for *Other: Spurs* because we can talk all that we want about these other teams, but if we bring it, there is not a team in the league that will beat us in a 7 game series.






Nice. Again, like I mentioned in a different thread, I don't want to be a cocky Spurs fan, but I feel like if we play our best ball we won't get beaten. That sure is one big "if" though, mostly due to injuries, but if we put it all together and stay healthy we should have title #3. I think we are our own worst enemy. Good post.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nice. Again, like I mentioned in a different thread, I don't want to be a cocky Spurs fan, but I feel like if we play our best ball we won't get beaten. That sure is one big "if" though, mostly due to injuries, but if we put it all together and stay healthy we should have title #3. I think we are our own worst enemy. Good post.



I agree. Our worst enemy is ourselves. We have the talent, experience, and leadership to be the Champs again. I think this would be, by far, the most talented championship team we have ever had. If we play like we are capable of playing, then I don't think anyone could stop us.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Spurs are known for limiting the production of Pirate Taunters. There just isn't a good history of sucess for guys like you R-Star against the Spurs.


Tim Duncan is R-Stars *****, Parker and Ginobilli are Duncans *****es.

Its an easy chain of command.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Tim Duncan is R-Stars *****, Parker and Ginobilli are Duncans *****es.
> 
> Its an easy chain of command.


And R-Stars my ***** :wink:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ez is my ***** lol jk we koo ez


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ez is my ***** lol jk we koo ez


you wish I was


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol o plz haha :biggrin:


----------

